# Converting a DSLR for IR.



## Groupcaptainbonzo (Feb 11, 2010)

*Converting a DSLR for IR.* 
some time ago I had the address of a company in the U.K. who will convert a DSLR into an IR capable camera, Give it a check up and full clean, and return it to you for about £300.00p.

I have lost it...

can anyone help ?

thanks folks.


----------



## Groupcaptainbonzo (Feb 11, 2010)

FOUND IT    !   !   !

Advanced Camera Services


----------

